# TF2 Furry Server



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

There needs to be a new one. All the old ones are gone. Though I don't play enough to manage one.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

Look up Furry Pound.

Still around, still shitty, still way too elitist for their own good.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2009)

Cciscool got replaced by another by members from it
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/LV-TF2


----------

